# Cover Flow sur un Ipod 30go (5ème génération) ?



## Malingrey69 (12 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous

Utilisaeur heureux depuis 4 mois d'un mac Leopard, je me suis enfin décidé à utiliser Itune...puis un Ipod qui était dans une armoire depuis un an.

J'ai beaucoup aimé le mode Coverflow de l'itune et pensais pouvoir trouver le même sur mon ipo. Je précise que c'est un ipod 30 Go (photo, video,...5ème génération je crois). J'ai mis à jour le firmware comme le propose Apple. J'ai bien les prochettes à côté des chansons mais impossible de naviguer via Cover flow car, à prioir, cettte fonction n'existe pas.

Pouvez-vous infirmer ou confirmer ? Merci par avance.


----------



## fandipod (13 Septembre 2008)

Cette fonction est arrivé à partir des ipod classic!!!! Donc impossible de l'avoir sur ton ipod!! DSL


----------

